# Help! Weights or thicknesses of crochet threads



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I am trying to find decorative threads or strings or very fine yarns for my materials for these upcoming Lexi Boeger art yarn classes. I need them to be heavier than sewing or machine embroidery threads, and no heavier than lace weight yarns. The art yarn books show really creative, fancy decorative threads or strings in the yarns, but I can't seem to find any, anywhere on the web. I can't get "Paris flea market vintage thread", like some people can (Lexi is guilty of this one).

So I'm looking online at crochet and tatting threads now. The website storefront says the tatting thread is "80 weight". The crochet threads go from size 2 up to size 20, and one brand has size 80.

What do these sizes mean? These cotton threads may be okay for my purposes, but I don't know how to translate the sizes into something I can understand, thickness-wise.

Can any of you explain this to me, please?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

the higher the number, the thinner the thread/yarn.

I think Peaches & Cream cotton yarn is about a size 5. You get to size 10 and you're talking threads for crocheting fine doilies.

Size 20 - 80 is usually used for tatting.

Let me get some wpi for you with what I have in my stash.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I wrapped yarns over 2", then divided by two for WPI

Here's what I came up with ...

Peaches & Cream Cotton 12 wpi
Sugar & Cream Cotton 15 wpi
Size 3 mercerized cotton 19 wpi
Size 5 mercerized cotton 27 wpi

I have smaller yarns, but I didn't trust my eyes to wrap or count effectively.

Hope this helps you out in your quest for the perfect yarn


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liz you might want to look at needle point threads also. Here is a link to my sister's store. I don't think they do mail order and there aren't any pictures of the threads but they have descriptions and names so you could look them up on line. Having wandered her isles and racks, needle point threads are beautiful, made of all kinds of fibers too. http://www.knottedneedle.com/needlepoint-threads


----------

